
Ask HN: Has anyone moved to Canada? - thesmileyone
So I am looking at the future of the UK. It looks bleak. So does America and the rest of Europe.<p>Canada (Specifically Toronto) does not.<p>But I am not exactly sure how I would get a visa.<p><i>I asked this on reddit and got circlejerked around</i><p>- In the business I am in I generate revenue and therefore profit, eventually in the 100&#x27;s of thousands per month (I just started, already quadrupled my investment!).<p>- There is only me in my business - I own it and I do 100% of the work.<p>- It is not a skill like being a plumber.<p>So looking at visas you either get a Skilled Federal visa like a plumber or you start your own company, have to be VC or angel backed, and you have to employ x amount of people.<p>Neither of these scenarios work for me. Why would I want to give a vc XX% of my company, for life, when I don&#x27;t need any startup capital? Plus it already works!<p>Has anyone been in a similar situation, say, such as an iOS developer who creates his own apps himself and publishes them himself?<p>I am sure I could do what I do, VC funded and employ people, but I don&#x27;t want to employ people and have that responsibility just to earn 2-3x what I will be earning at that point, but then have to spend 30-40% more on wages etc + the VC cut therefore earning even less.<p>There must be a way surely!?<p>Thanks
======
fleitz
Talk to a lawyer. Also if you have a degree and speak French/English and come
from a developed country it should be relatively straightforward, but again,
talk to a lawyer.

The path to citizenship most of my tech friends have done is by being
sponsored by their employer, if you open an office for your business in Canada
that employs Canadians should also make things easier.

Can't say this enough, talk to a lawyer.

------
jorkos
If you do come to toronto to check out the city drop me a line and I can help
introduce you to the city. Jordy@tapfun.com

------
thesmileyone
I'm not looking at moving for about 5 years. Just want a backup plan now in
case of problems (ISIS basically).

------
dudul
Maybe you should hire an immigration lawyer. Or at least talk to one.

